# Nutritional Yeast anyone?



## Kayelle (May 7, 2014)

Although I've heard of nutritional yeast, I pretty much discounted it as something I'd be interested in as my diet is normally packed with protein and I'm far from being a Vegetarian.
Someone mentioned it on a recent thread as being really tasty on veggies so now I'm interested if it's really tasty. I'm all for nutrition but making things tasty keeps me cooking. After reading more about it I hear it's great on popcorn too. 
Who here uses it on a regular basis, and for what?  I'm wondering if it would be just one more thing I'd use once and forget about it.
What say you?

(Mod's not sure where to put this so move it if you want)


----------



## cave76 (May 7, 2014)

I don't use it but I know people that use it on their popcorn. I drench my popcorn with butter but I guess a little nut. yeast also wouldn't be amiss. It has a slightly pleasant taste.

You've probably already googled it but here's a site that lists some things to use it on/with:  

20 Great Ways to Use Nutritional Yeast | Ecorazzi


----------



## bakechef (May 7, 2014)

I have some and it tastes sort of cheesy, pretty good on popcorn.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 7, 2014)

Ive tried it.  Its not bad, but Its not something I look forward to eating.  Kinda has a yeasty/ cheesy taste. But cheese is better.  This  , coming from a vegetarian of 25 + years.


----------



## Kayelle (May 7, 2014)

That's a great link Cave and thanks for the input BC.

Your comments are especially interesting Larry as a vegetarian. I love cheese too, but I can imagine vegans might have this a big part of their diet for the nutritional value alone.


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that CWS mentioned using it.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 8, 2014)

I use it on veggies and popcorn. I also sometimes sprinkle it on my eggs. I buy it at the bulk food store. I was able to buy a little to "test" before committing to a larger quantity. I didn't buy it as a "cheese substitute" but rather as a way of sneaking a bit more protein into my diet.


----------



## bakechef (May 8, 2014)

and it has the added benefit of looking like fish flakes...


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the mental image, BC....


----------



## Somebunny (May 9, 2014)

Never had Nutritional yeast, but many years ago I had a co-worker that used Brewer's yeast.  She talked us into trying it on popcorn ( we used to make popcorn all the time in the bank that I worked in) from what I remember it was kinda yucky


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2014)

Nutritional yeast also has the added benefit of supplying a day's worth of B-12 in 1/2 tsp.


----------



## cave76 (May 9, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Nutritional yeast also has the added benefit of supplying a day's worth of B-12 in 1/2 tsp.



That would be a good reason to use it. Maybe I'll start using it on some foods. It's always a good idea to get your vitamins, minerals in food form rather than in a pill, all things being equal.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 9, 2014)

I love it on popcorn.


----------

